# Spark Plugs in 2007 sentra



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

I went to change my plugs yesterday when I realized the manifold and all it's assorted crap appears to block them? Please tell me I'm a dumb dumb and Nissan did not design an engine that requires semi-major surgery to replace a regular replacement part such as spark plugs. What's next? Remove the tranny to change the air filter?

Anyone done this? Tips?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, it does require some work to change the plugs. You have to remove the engine cover, intake manifold and intake tube around the TB. I haven't actually done it yet but here are some pics that might help - scroll down to the ones that apply to you.

MobileMe Gallery


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I can give you a step by step, tool by tool if you want it.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

10 minutes tops with the right tools. Just make sure you get new gaskets for the intake and throttle body. If you take the bolts out and just let the throttle body hang you won't have to deal with the coolant lines. I literally did this job last Monday on a customer car.


----------



## MaineDad (Mar 1, 2010)

PBLEAD,

I'd be interested in the step by step process for my 2007 Sentra. Thanks...


----------



## obsidian (Mar 6, 2011)

Outkast said:


> 10 minutes tops with the right tools. Just make sure you get new gaskets for the intake and throttle body. If you take the bolts out and just let the throttle body hang you won't have to deal with the coolant lines. I literally did this job last Monday on a customer car.


The day you change these spark plugs on a MR20 B16 Sentra in 10 minutes, I'll drop down on my knees right there and suck your dick.

If you can't catch my point, I'm saying it's impossible. You'll never do it correctly and I'm pretty much saying that it can't be done even if you do it incorrectly.

I'm doing a detailed how to on my sentra site, allsentra.com in case anyone wants it. Not trying to advertise the site but that's where I hang out and it's where my info is going.

10 minutes, lol.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

obsidian said:


> The day you change these spark plugs on a MR20 B16 Sentra in 10 minutes, I'll drop down on my knees right there and suck your dick.


The Slow Clap - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## obsidian (Mar 6, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> The Slow Clap - CollegeHumor Video


If you're ever around my place, you just won yourself a 6 pack of your choice. Best reply ever!


----------



## obsidian (Mar 6, 2011)

allsentra.com-A Nissan Sentra Forum/Spec V Forum that isn't going anywhere. All Sentra's(B15,B16 and B17 welcome reguardless of motor or type • View topic - How To: Change MR20 sparkplugs.


----------



## tido (Nov 28, 2008)

Outkast said:


> 10 minutes tops with the right tools. Just make sure you get new gaskets for the intake and throttle body. If you take the bolts out and just let the throttle body hang you won't have to deal with the coolant lines. I literally did this job last Monday on a customer car.


Would like to attempt this on my 2007 Sentra, is the "gaskets for the intake and throttle body" absolutely required? Trying to source these parts, bu they are a little harder to find. 

Cheers, 
tido


----------



## obsidian (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't mind. I'm in New Orleans, LA though.


----------



## Eldwin1990 (May 8, 2013)

Well mostly the stock plugs have good performance because they are make with good quality material.. mostly people change them after 50 to 70k miles.... if you are facing any problem then you can replace with them with the NGK plugs. They are the best in all over the world.


----------

